# Why don't the Dark Eldar work with Chaos Marines that serve Slaanesh?



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

I can understand why they wouldn't work with Chaos Undivided. (It is normal for Marines who worship other gods to fight each other.) But why don't they work in tandem with, say, the Emperor's Children? They both worship Slaanesh?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

The Dark Eldar do not worship Slaanesh. They despise Slaanesh and Chaos.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> The Dark Eldar do not worship Slaanesh. They despise Slaanesh and Chaos.


100% CORRECT that is why


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Yep Child of the Emperor is right, Dark Eldar hate Slaanesh just as much as the rest of the Eldar, they just have different ways of dealing with it. Where as Eldar use spirit stones to guard against Slaanesh consuming their souls the DE use other people. They torture their victims and give their souls to Slaanesh instead of their own.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

The common Eldar name for Slaanesh is She Who Thirsts, because Slaanesh is feeding off the souls of the race who created him/her/it, the Eldar. The Craftworld Eldar wear soulstones, which protects their souls and when they die, contains their soul, preventing Slaanesh from completely devouring their soul. The Dark Eldar don't have soulstones, so they spend most of their time in the Webway, where Slaanesh's grip over their souls is at its weakest. In addition, they feed off the souls of other beings to stave off Slaanesh.


----------



## Platypus5 (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh. I thought that they were Dark Eldar by choice: that they enjoyed their lifestyle.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

In a way they do, they consider themselves the true Eldar who fulfil their own desires in any selfish way they choose. They may have been forced to extremes by the depredations of Slaanesh but they were the ones who chose to walk that path, their ancient actions created Slaanesh so the worst has been done.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Platypus5 said:


> Oh. I thought that they were Dark Eldar by choice: that they enjoyed their lifestyle.


In a sense that is right, the Dark Eldar are the descendents of the decadent and excessive Eldar of the Ancient Empire. Thus they are continuing the way of life their ancestors laid down. Unlike the Exodites who fled to the edges of the Galaxy a long time before the Fall, and the Craftworld Eldar who also fled prior to the Fall - both factions renouncing the way of life of the mainstream Eldar of the Empire.

But now, for the Dark Eldar their lifestyle has become a sort of necessity. They need to enslave and devour the souls of others to stave off Slaanesh.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Platypus5 said:


> Oh. I thought that they were Dark Eldar by choice: that they enjoyed their lifestyle.


Not worshipping Slaanesh doesn't mean they don't enjoy what they do, after all it's very important to take pride in your work!

The Dark Eldar are pretty much what the whole Eldar race was like before the fall, not exactly but you get the idea. when Slaanesh was born they escaped into the webway and avoided a lot of the fall out so they were able to carry on being the twisted little buggers they loved being, it also turned out that by being twisted they could stave off the predations of Slaanesh.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dark Eldar enjoy what they do but thats because they are raised in the Dark City of Commorragh, if you dont enjoy it then you wont last long. They fear Slaanesh and the eternal torment that awaits them upon death, so they consume souls to stave off that death.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Platypus5 said:


> I can understand why they wouldn't work with Chaos Undivided. (It is normal for Marines who worship other gods to fight each other.) But why don't they work in tandem with, say, the Emperor's Children? They both worship Slaanesh?


It's weird how easy that is to assume, as I too were one of _those_ people who thought the dark eldar worshipped Slaanesh.

I know better now, but don't worry about it, it's an easy mistake.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Soul Drinkers third novel shows Dark Eldar who directly turn to the worship of Slannesh going as far as summoning Slannesh Daemons, enlisting Space Marine Renegades (followers of Khorn no less), as well as Sorcerors/Cultist of Slannesh who were under their control. The Archon of the Kabal directly summon Slannesh presence to the world to try and turn it into a Daemon World and hopefully keep her thirst at bay for their souls. It painted DE fully embracing their destroyer.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Thus destroying any sort of credibility that Counter had, might as well refer to him as Goto Mk.2- why don't we just say that the Craftworld Eldar worship Tzeentch, there's just as much jstification for that as Dark Eldar worshipping Slaanesh.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

actually I give the guy credit. The DE Fluff shows they have to soul steal to ethier keep off the predations of Slannesh or to fufill their own needs. He made a story of a Archon tired of being under Vect and trying to get by on his soul collecting, decided that sacrificing a world to Slannesh and fully indorse Slannesh hunger with the souls of SMs, IG, and millions of cultist, plus his own Eldar would give him Slannesh Favore. Even if hes usaully Slannesh favorite dish. I the end he failed in his quest. Slannesh ate his soul as a result.

I think Ben did a exellent job in that story. Why cant some delusional DE ever try to appease their destroyer? Its no different then a CSM worshipping Khorn. He eats your soul in the end, why not try to make him happy like SO MANY followers do. Goes for any Chaos God.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I got same impression when reading the book. The Dark Eldar seemed to be using the situation to their own advantage rather than actually worshipping Slaanesh. 
The DE sacrifice souls to Slaanesh all the time, why not do it a planet wide scale?


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I got same impression when reading the book. The Dark Eldar seemed to be using the situation to their own advantage rather than actually worshipping Slaanesh.
> The DE sacrifice souls to Slaanesh all the time, why not do it a planet wide scale?


Exactly. However the Archon was very clear Slannesh was his obsession. He acted like he was going to marry her..err, him... it.


----------



## randian (Feb 26, 2009)

For beings who claim to hate Slannesh, they sure spend a lot of time empowering him through torture, general sadism, and the glee they exhibit in doing those things. It's somewhat of a contradiction.


----------

